# Enchant fails to build/link



## multix (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi,

I'm trying to build Enchant (well, it is a dependency which is building from GIMP) and the build aborts this way:

```
gnome-libtool: link: c++  -fPIC -DPIC -shared -nostdlib /usr/lib/crti.o /usr/lib/crtbeginS.o  .libs/myspell_checker.o   -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/ports/textproc/enchant/work/enchant-1.6.0/src/.libs -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib /usr/local/lib/libhunspell-1.3.so ../../src/.libs/libenchant.so /usr/local/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so /usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so -licui18n /usr/local/lib/libpcre.so /usr/local/lib/libintl.so /usr/local/lib/libiconv.so -L/usr/lib -lstdc++ -lm -lc -lgcc_s /usr/lib/crtendS.o /usr/lib/crtn.o  -O2 -march=prescott -Wl,--export-dynamic -pthread   -pthread -Wl,-soname -Wl,libenchant_myspell.so -o .libs/libenchant_myspell.so
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-pthread'
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-pthread'
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lstdc++
c++: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
gmake[10]: *** [libenchant_myspell.la] Error 1
gmake[10]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/textproc/enchant/work/enchant-1.6.0/src/myspell'
gmake[9]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[9]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/textproc/enchant/work/enchant-1.6.0/src'
gmake[8]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[8]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/textproc/enchant/work/enchant-1.6.0'
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
```

I just upgraded to FreeBSD 10, I suppose this could be due to the lack of GCC ? I already upgraded all ports though.

Riccardo


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 3, 2014)

--> 
	
	



```
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lstdc++
```

may be it helps, if you add this:

```
LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/usr/local/lib/"
```

to your /etc/make.conf


----------



## multix (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi,

Do you think this is needed? The library is not even in /usr/local/lib! I don't think messing with linker paths in make.conf should be needed at all. I am more inclined to think that this is a ports problem caused by the new C++ and compiler transition.

I do not even want to install enchant, but it apparently gets pulled in by gtk-webkit, which I too don't want, but this all gets from installing gimp....

Riccardo


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2014)

multix said:
			
		

> I do not even want to install enchant, but it apparently gets pulled in by gtk-webkit, which I too don't want, but this all gets from installing gimp....


You can 'circumvent' it if you don't need the built-in help browser. Just build graphics/gimp-app with HELPBROWSER turned off.


----------



## multix (Feb 5, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You can 'circumvent' it if you don't need the built-in help browser. Just build graphics/gimp-app with HELPBROWSER turned off.



Thanks! I did disable help in graphics/gimp, but HELPBROWSER in graphics/gimp-app did complete the trick. I still think enchant is broken, but now at least I have gimp up and running


----------

